# Wifi names



## NTM2003 (May 29, 2017)

I was wondering can you put anything as a wifi name for example I wanted to put CIA-outpost-#### random number is that illegal? I've seen FBI surveillance van 006 before on my list of wifi names I can pick up.


----------



## Toothless (May 29, 2017)

I've had worse names so I figure it should be okay but I'm no legal expert, just a dragon.


----------



## NTM2003 (May 29, 2017)

Haha and I really don't care what my neighbors think because I hate them anyway. I'm sure you can put whatever you like. I've googled stuff about it but nothing really comes up.


----------



## HossHuge (May 29, 2017)




----------



## NTM2003 (May 29, 2017)

Haven't seen anything like but good examples mine is just getting old need to change it my favorite NFL team


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 29, 2017)

Just to screw with my bernie sanders loving, hippie, neighbor, i named my wireless signal, "my neighbors suck"


----------



## NTM2003 (May 29, 2017)

I had "I hate my neighbors" once didn't nt seemed to bother anyone


----------



## Jetster (May 29, 2017)




----------



## R-T-B (May 29, 2017)

nothing beats my neighbors nice and simple "BUTTnet"


----------



## qubit (May 29, 2017)

omg those names are hilarious!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2017)

One of my neighbors owns "Browntown Abbey".  

Nope, I don't even want to guess.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 29, 2017)

Ive seen them where the Wifi SSID IS the password. ex: WiFipass, My old roommate. Dude was a total fool, but would set a 12 digit windows password on windows XP that NOONE besides him would ever encounter.


----------



## DRDNA (May 29, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I was wondering can you put anything as a wifi name for example I wanted to put CIA-outpost-#### random number is that illegal? I've seen *FBI surveillance van 006* before on my list of wifi names I can pick up.



i have personally seen this while driving around.


----------



## flmatter (May 29, 2017)

there was a DEA surveillance unit 46  in my neighborhood for a while, it was funny until the dea actually arrested the guy down street and it went away....


----------



## Amiga5 (May 29, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I was wondering can you put anything as a wifi name for example I wanted to put CIA-outpost-#### random number is that illegal? I've seen FBI surveillance van 006 before on my list of wifi names I can pick up.





Hey bud

I felt so amazed by this question that I signed up to reply
You can change it to what you wish in fact its a must

The importance of using protection on your router is something I can't stress enough

The GPU powered cracking software out now would take about 1 minute to get a password the has a standard word or even a word with a few numbers.

WPA2 AES gives the user some very good protection.

The one thing I see all the time is  the router being used with a default name and a default password. 
They just plug in and go.
They don't know what is going on until the police show up with a very unpleasant story about some company being hacked and them suspecting you  (worst case scenario) or someone driving by your place ripping off wifi names and passwords to be sold to people who are not so nice to commit crimes
Use anything you want for a broadcast name a

1st thing get into router and change the name. This is not so important but companies produce lists that are published and getting the brand of the router is as easy as searching for what router types are being sold to the public by the internet provider. Telus and Shaw Canada are bad for this. That list also contains default passwords and user name

2nd make your passwords into that router strong. Not the WiFi password but the admin password
it used to be you had to be hooked in by a lan cable to be able to get into the router itself so that changes could be made. Not so with today's routers. A wireless connection can get in if they have a way in. Use combinations of letters, numbers, and upper and lower case for that.
The amount of characters are not many that is allowed so make it hard but something you can remember
I use things like My37PasOr0Fe685    (get the idea)

Finally WPA2 AES is strong. 63 characters in length but it will encrypt it.
For instance I can put in Mary had a little lamb whos fleece was white as snow but after it encrypts all your router would accept is the phrase that has been converted to random letters numbers and that is the access code to use. For heaven sake write it down.
A good method of protection in today's routers is only accept connection with a certain mac code
This makes it so only the computer that uses the wireless adapter or Lan adapter  Physical address (MAC) will be allowed to connect at all.
You still need the access code for the wireless but even if it gets found out a connection can't be made unless the computer with that MAC code is used.


To end this I would say the best protection to use is done by 2 switches. Make the broadcast of the router  hidden and on computer side make sure the connect even if broadcast is hidden is checked

You would have to enter the WiFi network name and its password to connect. It would not show up at all on any connection list.


Regards
Amiga5


----------



## Toothless (May 29, 2017)

Amiga5 said:


> Hey bud
> 
> I felt so amazed by this question that I signed up to reply
> You can change it to what you wish in fact its a must
> ...


wat


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2017)

Mine is: Getyourowninterwebz


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 29, 2017)

For some amusement, you could go with the broadcast SSID: "We can hear you having sex"


----------



## Toothless (May 29, 2017)

I should get my wifi booster up and use some of these names in here.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 29, 2017)

Mine is


----------



## remixedcat (May 29, 2017)

Mine after Mlp ponies.. Pinkie pie main, derpy guest, scootaloo clients.. All on separate VLANs.


----------



## Frick (May 29, 2017)

Honestly this thread makes me glad most of my neighbours never change their SID.


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 29, 2017)

My WiFi is currently disneyland and one of my neighbors has the name Rapunzel's hair


----------



## springs113 (May 29, 2017)

This whole post is stupid funny.  I had a good laugh, very much needed with the way my world is turning, thanks.


----------



## Komshija (May 29, 2017)

My neighbors have their own names or names of their children.

@NTM2003 CIA's wifi isn't that obvious. They usually use common names to blend in.


----------



## NTM2003 (May 29, 2017)

Yea I'm sure they do but it's still something I might use


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 29, 2017)

Mine is called

Dyfed Powys Police Helicopter


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 29, 2017)

How's... "Lili Von Shtupp"


----------



## Static~Charge (May 29, 2017)

I named my mother-in-law's WiF "CrazyOldCootsNeighbor". I told her if the crazy old coot objected to that name, just look at him innocently and say "What makes you think that I'm talking about you?"


----------



## yotano211 (May 29, 2017)

I just saw "ISIS recruitment free wifi" at the airport in Chicago O hare airport 2 weeks ago.


----------



## peche (May 29, 2017)

some other names...


----------



## Octopuss (May 29, 2017)

Amiga5 said:


> Hey bud
> 
> I felt so amazed by this question that I signed up to reply
> You can change it to what you wish in fact its a must
> ...


You're answering question noone asked, and your writing style 1) kills my brain cells, and 2) looks like a product of a spambot.
I also doubt someone would be "amazed" by a random forum post and register just to post a wall of text that doesn't make no sense at all.


----------



## Derek12 (May 29, 2017)

Here the most "weird" names involve virus, infected, AIDS, etc...
Generally the default provider SSID is kept unchanged, inclusing mine.



peche said:


> View attachment 88544
> some other names...


WTF


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2017)

Mines Skynet2.0


----------



## peche (May 29, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> WTF


just some creative ideas, for example my wifi SSID mane its BlackMesa  Facility *or  *Level 4. Anomalous materials, just for the loved game!


----------



## Derek12 (May 29, 2017)

peche said:


> just some creative ideas, for example my wifi SSID mane its BlackMesa  Facility *or  *Level 4. Anomalous materials, just for the loved game!


Long live Half-Life! I also love it


----------



## Duality92 (May 29, 2017)

Once, the power went down, so I put my phone on wifi tethering to have internet for my laptop for at least a few hours (while it had battery) and I had named the SSID to "I have WiFi and you don't LOL" (but in French of course)


----------



## Red_Machine (May 29, 2017)

I name everything to do with my home network after Metal Gear Solid entities.  My Wi-fi is "Outer Heaven", and my NAS box is "Zanzibar Land".


----------



## Athlonite (May 29, 2017)

LOL some of those WiFi id's are flipping funny personally I use Tuttifruityputitinherbooty & GCSB collection site


----------



## flmatter (May 29, 2017)

right now there is waffles>panckes and pancakes<waffles in my area   there were a couple dedicated to Star Wars too Greedo and JarJar.....


----------



## peche (May 29, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> Long live Half-Life! I also love it


"take this med kit"  , quite great game !


----------



## lorraine walsh (May 30, 2017)

It shouldn't be a problem at all


----------

